# New plumbing truck



## Lannewats (Nov 5, 2017)

I still have a hard time leveling from one side to the other


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I love it. That is what I hope to have some day. Real classy......:thumbsup:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Wow you need a step ladder to reach the upper tool box! :vs_whistle:

That would last 15 minutes here. Impounded on the spot for a safety check. Then the bad news: Police fine, towing fee, impound fee, everyday impound holding fee, safety check fee, safety fines, not being lettered fine, no commercial plate fine.

Most cases like these the owners never recover their vehicle by the shear amount of fees and paperwork. You'd have to take all that stuff down and return for a safety check to see if it fits regulations.


----------

